# Skills Assessment



## sweetpea1968 (Aug 4, 2013)

Hello Everyone!

I need some advice on Skills Assessment.
Am a qualified librarian (South African )..I currently hold spouse visa 309 but will only be relocating in 2014...I wanted to join ALIA (Australian Library and Info. Association)....but they adviced me to get my qualifications assessd by VETASSESS first...but on their website(VETASSES) they mention that criteria for sills assessment (in my case) is my qualifications and at least one year experience in that field....My question is do you think they will agree to assess me...I mean the last time I worked as a Librarian was 10 yrs ago ..I was self employed all the time....Apparently the experience mustnt be more than 5 yrs..I need to revive my Librarian career when I get to Australia....and ALIA wont assess me if i dont produce REPORT from VETASSESS...I have already submitted applied online and alo send all the docs. they require..My status went from Lodged to "in progress"...they mention that they will let me know should they require some more documents...its been on "in progress" for a week....If they turn it down I"d have lost lot of money...and its also difficult if not impossible to get a Librarian job in Australia if you not a member of ALIA...I am currently doing an online course through an Australian Institution(TAFE cert. IV)

Please advise as to how I can deal with the situation..if my application is rejected!!

Waiting patiently for your replies...and thanks a lot in advance !

Regards!
Linah!


----------

